# Happy Birthday to Virgil! (very pic heavy!)



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow- he is one stunning horse. Happy Birthday, Virgil!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful !! Happy Birthday Virgil !!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Virgil...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I drove out to the barn early today so I could give him his birthday carrots, apples, and stud muffins! Not to mention hugs and kisses! 

He's so funny - he's more like a dog than a horse. He comes right up to the gate when he sees me coming and follows me around the paddock. If I run, he trots/canters right behind me to keep up. We used to "race" each other until one time he got too close, clipped the back of my boot with his toe and I went face first into a mud puddle! Now we have more leisurely "races". When I taught lessons outside, he'd stand around at his gate for hours watching me teach. One time I kept praising a student who'd done really well and I kept saying "good boy" to the horse she was riding and every time Virge heard me say "good boy", he'd nicker at me cause he thought I was praising him!

It's funny how similar in personalities Virgil and Ranger are...people who know the two of them really well have even remarked on it before. Both are sensitive yet brash, confident yet easily spooked, stubborn and independent but very attached...it's so odd. It must be me that finds these odd combos!

Ooops...a few more pics slipped in somehow!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Seeing these photos really makes me want to learn to ride. I've wanted to for YEARS but life just seems to get in the way. 

I love that Virgil nickered every time you praised the other horse. What a cutie pie!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I had a discussion with myself the other day and decided I was going to stay away from the forum for 2 weeks.....I was going to read, but not post...So much for that...think I lasted 4 or 5 days. 

I had to post and wish Virgil a happy birthday!!!! He's beautiful. I love horses...don't own one but would love to. My dream was always to ride a horse on a beach..this past March when we were down in Mexico, the resort we were at offered horseback riding so my brother and I jumped at the opportunity and went for a beautiful relaxing ride (while hubby and sister in law went ATVing).

Great pictures........


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Virgil


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

He's stunning! I wish I could own a horse. Their eyes seem to mirror their souls. Such majestic animals

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VIRGIL!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Virgil...*arty:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Virgil! He's a stunning horse and you make an awesome pair in the ring.

I had a Paint many years ago before DH & I were married. We moved around so much when he was in the military that having a horse was impossible. I do miss riding.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Virgil---he's just stunning. Gosh--makes me wish I had a horse, and knew how to ride....


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I dont know anything about horses but it looks like a winner, and the rider looks pretty good herself :dblthumb2


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!! I love horses just started riding again a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Virge is a great horse and I feel doubly-blessed to be not only lucky enough to have a "heart dog" but also a "heart horse". I just got back from SK and am running out to go give him some carrots...Ranger already got his cookies!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Gorgeous horse!!! Happy birthday, boy!!!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful horse. I envy people who have had the opportunity to own and enjoy horses during their life. My old college roommate was just a city boy like me(although a small city), but he always loved animals and even worked at a vet clinic during his high school and college days. Well later in life after getting married and financially established, he bought a nice place in the country and now has 4 horses. Living his dream.

Knowing my luck, if I bought a horse at this stage.....I would probably break my neck.
:bricks1:


----------

